# 709 Slim smithing question



## Swamp (Nov 8, 2010)

A buddy of mine has a 709 Slim (nice little gun) and while cleaning it, he sprung the spring that holds the slide release down. It seems like all it should take is driving the pin out that is right under the spring area and lifting the assembly that is right in front of the mag well out which appears would expose that entire spring. Does anybody have any experience with this and or does anyone have a URL for a disassembly/reassembly manual so we could explore without risk?

Taurus says they will replace it free but it will cost more to send it back than the job is worth. It really seems the fix could happen in a few minutes with a 3.00 spring.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

Swamp said:


> A buddy of mine has a 709 Slim (nice little gun) and while cleaning it, he sprung the spring that holds the slide release down. It seems like all it should take is driving the pin out that is right under the spring area and lifting the assembly that is right in front of the mag well out which appears would expose that entire spring. Does anybody have any experience with this and or does anyone have a URL for a disassembly/reassembly manual so we could explore without risk?
> 
> Taurus says they will replace it free but it will cost more to send it back than the job is worth. It really seems the fix could happen in a few minutes with a 3.00 spring.


Quick search turns up this vid which i don't think is necessarily helpful 




the manual can be found here but I cant open it at work Taurus USA under the conceal section.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks but we're looking for a gunsmiths manual to disassemble the gun, not field strip it; we know how to clean it.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

The manual should show you complete disassembly my Ruger manual and kel tec do or at the very least provide an exploded view.

Update in more in depth searching I can't find anything on the subject sorry usually you can find something on the subject but today I am no help at all and I didn't have time to fully watch the video to see how in depth they went was just offering the best I had at the time.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 8, 2010)

My Ruger GP100 manual does too but that doesn't help us with a Taurus. An exploded view shows you what, not how.


----------



## snowman46919 (Dec 16, 2009)

After looking at the manual and the exploded view your original conclusion of taking the pin loose to reset the spring looks correct, I have to visit a smith tomorrow and will ask him if he has any input.


----------

